# CT CCW Story! Need advice!



## TCogley (Aug 10, 2006)

*CT CCW Story! Need advice! SEMI UPDATE!*

Hey Guys,

I am new to the forum and I need suggestions on what my next course of action should be. I recently submitted my CCW permit application at my local police department. During my fingerprinting the detective told me that the average waiting time was 8 - 10 weeks, and it was usually closer to 10 weeks than 8. I told him that was understandable and I would wait to hear from them. That was May 4th! I had made a phone call to the police department on July 5th asking about my status. They told me that my state information was back but my federal information had not come in yet.

I followed up with the police department after 10 weeks of waiting and got an answer stating that my federal and state info was processed and recieved now they just had to talk to my neighbors and then it would all be finalized and the cheif would sign my temporary permit. (in my town they got rid of reference letters and instead they go and talk to your next door neighbors instead...which is a whole different topic but..) I asked how long this would take a week, 3 weeks, the lady responded with "I would be suprised if it took longer then 2 weeks for the detective to talk to your neighbors."

Needless to say I followed up after 12 weeks...that is right 3 months after submitting my application I still had no response! I got the same answer fomr the secretary, the detective who had been given my application still has not talked to my neighbors!

Then the final straw hit...I recieved a call from my friend who had taken the NRA safety course with me but turned in his permit application 2 1/2 weeks after me. He called me to tell me that he had gotten a call form the police department and his permit was ready to be picked up! Now this isn't a different town in CT, this is the same town that I applied for!

My question to you guys is what should my next step be! Should I go to the department again and ask or am I hurting and prolonging my wait for a permit by calling so much? Does this make me look like I have a negative reason to wanting a firearm? I mean I understand this is my 2nd amendment right, but I am starting to wonder if I have been denied or if there may be a case to talk to an attourney! Are they descriminating against me cause I am only 22 years old? (my buddy is closer to 30)

What are you guys opinions on this? Do I have a case or am I just being paranoid? Is 13+ weeks an average time to wait in a small rural town like mine?

Please Help!
Todd


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

CT law states that town and city police departments can NOT require letters of refernce as a requirement for a permit. That's a different matter than the police checking on you with your neighbors; my locals did that with me.

Some towns just like to drag their feet with the approval process. Mine took about 12 weeks, and I think it was even that fast because a friend that works for the city helped "push" it along. It's odd that your friend got his fast, but maybe he "knows people".

I would call them again in another week or two, and if you still don't get anywhere, contact the State Firearms Review Board. The law states that the police are supposed to approve/disapprove your permit in the 8-10 weeks. You have already given them a lot more time than that. 

You do not need to hire an attorney to go through the State Firearms Board.

Once you have your town permit, the State permit is easy.

Good luck, and keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

First of all welcome aboard.

Does your state statute have a shall issue within a specified mount of time clause? If so you might point that out. I highly doubt your being discriminated against, sometimes burecratic processes can be baffling in their resolutions. Hang in there and make frequent, but respectful, inquiries as to the status of your application.

Good luck.


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

I believe it's listed as a "Shall Issue" state most places, but CT is really in between "Shall Issue" and "May Issue" - it's kind of a gray area. 

A fair number of towns here like to drag out the whole process.


----------



## TCogley (Aug 10, 2006)

Thank you for welcoming me aboard!

I believe the state statute is 8 - 10 weeks.

Yeah, all my inqueries about my status have been made in a respectful manner.

As regards to my friend knowing someone, I dont think so he was just as suprised to hear he got his as he was when I told him I had not recieved mine!

Tomorrow will be 14 weeks, so I was thinking about going down in person and seeing if ther was anyway I could talk to a detective or possibly the detective who is in charge of talking to my neighbors?

I just feel with the amount of money it costs to go trough the whole process along with the price of the safety course that if they say 8 -10 weeks I feel it shoudl take 8 - 10 weeks, maybe im just upset cause the only thing holindg me back form getting my permit, is that the detective has not talked to my neighbors yet?

but thanks for the help guys I really appreciate it! At least i could go to the local range with my certificate of completion, I had a great time Ill put up some pics later!


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

WOW I feel you pain. What a hassle. Be patient, sounds like it will happen in time. SOmetimes the squeeky (yet respectful) wheel gets the greese.....

Here in Indiana, you go to your local PD or SO and fill out application, get finger printed, mail paperwork to the state, about 6 weeks later your permit arrives in the mail.....


----------



## TCogley (Aug 10, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> WOW I feel you pain. What a hassle. Be patient, sounds like it will happen in time. SOmetimes the squeeky (yet respectful) wheel gets the greese.....
> 
> Here in Indiana, you go to your local PD or SO and fill out application, get finger printed, mail paperwork to the state, about 6 weeks later your permit arrives in the mail.....


Now I am even more depressed thanks...lol.

Nah I appreciate the help everyone..really thanks for the input!


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Sec. 29-28a. Application for permit. Notice of decision to applicant. (a) Requests for temporary state permits under section 29-28 shall be submitted to the chief of police, or, where there is no chief of police, to the warden of the borough or the first selectman of the town, as the case may be, on application forms prescribed by the Commissioner of Public Safety. Upon written request by any person for a temporary state permit not on a prescribed application form, or upon request by any person for such application form, the local authority shall supply such forms. When any such request is made in person at the office of the local authority, the local authority shall supply such application form immediately. When any such request is made in any other manner, the local authority shall supply such application form not later than one week after receiving such request. If such application form is not supplied within the time limits required by this section, the request therefor shall constitute a sufficient application. If any local authority fails to supply an application form upon the request of any person, such person may request an application form from the Commissioner of Public Safety or any barracks of the Division of State Police, and the time limits and procedures set forth in this section for handling requests for such forms shall be applicable.

(b) The local authority shall, *not later than eight weeks* after a sufficient application for a temporary state permit has been made, inform the applicant that such applicant's request for a temporary state permit has been approved or denied. The local authority shall forward a copy of the application indicating approval or denial of the temporary state permit to the Commissioner of Public Safety. If the local authority has denied the application for a temporary state permit, no state permit may be issued. The commissioner shall, not later than eight weeks after receiving an application indicating approval from the local authority, inform the applicant in writing that the applicant's application for a state permit has been approved or denied, or that the results of the national criminal history records check have not been received. If grounds for denial become known after a temporary state permit has been obtained, the temporary state permit shall be immediately revoked pursuant to section 29-32.

I would get a lawyer involved, but thats just me.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Lawyers cost money. I would get a state representative involved. Preferably one that's Pro-Gun. If not pro-gun, one that believes in the state laws and their enforcement


----------



## TCogley (Aug 10, 2006)

yeah i would hate to bring it that far to where it costs me more money but I have been in contact with a pro gun attourney who deals with pistol permit applications and their denials and process.

I figured if I did get in contact with him it wouldnt have to be a court case necesscarily but istead maybe my attourney sending a letter to the police department, they might take that a little more seriously then my coming to the department, cause I mean honestly they can tell me whatever they want on why my permit isnt ready.

well ill be going today around 2 or 3 to go and see what the answer is i will keep you guys posted!


----------



## TCogley (Aug 10, 2006)

went to the pd today and after talking to the secretary at the detective beaureu she told me to call after 4:30 and ask for a detective (c)!

I called at 5:30 after I got out of the shower and of course the detective i asked for was out of the building...the detective on the phone said ok hold ill see if i can find out any info...when he reutrned he said "its in the final stages all they need to do is the neighbor check" to which i replied with thats how its been for the last 3 weeks or so. he said well it does kinda fall down to the bottom of the totem pole with other things goin on in the town.

now if i could explain what my town is like you'd laugh...the most violent crime might be a possum being killed in the middle of the night by a car!

but ill keep u guys posted!

Todd


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

TCogley said:


> now if i could explain what my town is like you'd laugh...the most violent crime might be a possum being killed in the middle of the night by a car!
> Todd


Well it doesn't seem like you're in urgent need of a CCW permit then does it? :mrgreen:

(I'm just teasing you of course.)


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Maybe you could get a possum to attack one of your neighbors. Then they could do the inquiry while investigating possum attack?

:horsepoo: 

WM


----------



## TCogley (Aug 10, 2006)

Buckeye said:


> Well it doesn't seem like you're in urgent need of a CCW permit then does it? :mrgreen:
> 
> (I'm just teasing you of course.)


lol yeah I know your teasing...but yeah im not getting it cause of the crime, im getting it before the liberals take my right away!!

but i know ur just messing around...its just very frustrating!

i was actually thinking of trying somethign liek that to get the detectives over to the house and then i can ask them to talk to my neighbors...oh i forgot to mention you should have seen the look on the lady's face at the police department when i told her i had been waiting for 3 months


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

TCogley said:


> but yeah im not getting it cause of the crime, im getting it before the liberals take my right away!!


Got news for you, if they want to take your right away, they'll take your right away, and by giving them your name SS#, address, fingerprints, bloodtype, grocery store card #, etc. in order to secure a CCW permit...guess what? You'll be first they come for and they'll know right where to find you when they come for everyone's guns...that being said, good old Uncle Sam / Big Brother has a couple of full sets of my fingerprints, a full history file, etc. and I'm not concerned...but, I abide by the law...and I just keep voting and pray we don't turn into Australia, Canada...or worse France :smt082

However, in a way, seeking a CCW, even if you don't need it, is a vote for the Second Amendment, when they cite the statistics of lawful citizens...so I'm happy you're doing it and making yourself accounted for.

Good luck :smt023


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

TCogley said:


> oh i forgot to mention you should have seen the look on the lady's face at the police department when i told her i had been waiting for 3 months


Her: How long have you been waiting?
You: A little over 3 months
Her::smt107

That was great. :lol:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I used to live in that socialist hellhole. Thank God I had the opportunity to move to Arizona.

My permit took 14 weeks, and I had to call every week after 8 to finally get it. The real kicker is that my wife got her permit from the same police department less than a year later and it only took 3 weeks.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## TCogley (Aug 10, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> I used to live in that socialist hellhole. Thank God I had the opportunity to move to Arizona.
> 
> My permit took 14 weeks, and I had to call every week after 8 to finally get it. The real kicker is that my wife got her permit from the same police department less than a year later and it only took 3 weeks.


In Trumbull, or just CT in general?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Good luck on gettin' it. Keep the pressure on........gently, of course. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Branford. Once I got the silly "town" permit, the state permit was easy. Just drove up to Middlefield, filled out a form and had my picture taken.

A male friend in Guilford waited ages for his, too. Yet a female friend in the same town had hers in a few weeks. Strange.

My sister went through absolute torture to get hers in Groton. Took about 16 weeks, countless phone calls, and insulting conversations like, "What's a little girl like you need a gun for, anyway?"

So I don't think it's just Trumbull. I think the police in CT, like most of the rest of the people in that state, are generally anti-gun.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## TCogley (Aug 10, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> Branford. Once I got the silly "town" permit, the state permit was easy. Just drove up to Middlefield, filled out a form and had my picture taken.
> 
> A male friend in Guilford waited ages for his, too. Yet a female friend in the same town had hers in a few weeks. Strange.
> 
> ...


Yeah it just drives me insane to think that I can turn it on on May 4th and my friend can turn it on on May 18th and he can have his permit before me.

The only thing I can think of is that I have the lazy or anti gun detective who doesnt think its important to talk to my neighbors!

I wanna talk to him and see what the deal is!


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

I live in Ct. and I had absolutly no problems what so ever with getting my permit. I got my town permit in three weeks. The same day I picked up my town permit I went straight to Middletown and got my State permit. What is this B.S. about checking with your neighbors??? What town do you live in??


----------



## TCogley (Aug 10, 2006)

BerettaMan said:


> I live in Ct. and I had absolutly no problems what so ever with getting my permit. I got my town permit in three weeks. The same day I picked up my town permit I went straight to Middletown and got my State permit. What is this B.S. about checking with your neighbors??? What town do you live in??


I live in Trumbull, they recently got rid of reference letters so they now go and talk to your neighbors! Which I brought up to the detective was a bad idea, I told him I would rather have my neighbors not know! I said that I would not like to come home after work and find that someone tried to break into my house in order to try to get into my gun collection! I was like neighbors have kids and I dont think its a good situation to put me in! I dont want all the kids in the neighborhood to know where they can possibly find a gun!

His response was that it is public knowledge, if my neighbor wanted to pay 2 dollars a person they cant pay to find out who in the whle state of CT has a CCW! But I said its a lil different to pay 2 dollars a person then to go over to their house and basically tellt hem whos carrying! Its ridiculous, if my buddy Rich (mdnitedrftr) gets his permit before me then I am going to contact a lawyer, he turned his in 7 weeks ago, and if he has his before mine then there is going to be a problem only an attourney can sort out!

Todd


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

It does seem like you're getting jerked around even more than usual.

Good luck, Todd, and keep us posted.


----------



## TCogley (Aug 10, 2006)

waterburybob said:


> It does seem like you're getting jerked around even more than usual.
> 
> Good luck, Todd, and keep us posted.


I will believe me!


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

TCogley said:


> Its ridiculous, if my buddy Rich (mdnitedrftr) gets his permit before me then I am going to contact a lawyer, he turned his in 7 weeks ago, and if he has his before mine then there is going to be a problem only an attourney can sort out!


They told me mine will be in either this week or next. :mrgreen:


----------



## TCogley (Aug 10, 2006)

Well, my detective is so lazy that Rich(Mdnitedrftr) his neighbor called him again to say that the detective came by his house again for the second time about the CCW!

Today is 15 weeks for me and my detective still hasnt talked to my neighbors for the first time yet, I will be calling todya and see if there is any new info!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Man, that sucks. Glad we don't have that whole drawn out system here... Sorry...


----------



## TCogley (Aug 10, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Man, that sucks. Glad we don't have that whole drawn out system here... Sorry...


Yeah well I went to a tocal gun store last nite and the guy gave me a card of an attourney he told me to call him on Monday cause all he might need to do is call the pd or send a letter, so if I dont hear form them by monday I am going to give him a call!


----------



## TCogley (Aug 10, 2006)

well i called the pd again because this is the start of week 16...after telling the detective i was claling about ccw status and tol dhim it was almost 4 months he was like "wow thats a long time" to my reply was yeah tell me about it!

he said that the secretary deals with that but he would look for me...after taking my name he came back 10 min later and said i cant find it! call back when the secretary comes back from vaca on wed!

now to me 1 of 3 things happened

1. they lost all my info
2. she put it in her desk and the detective cant find it 
3. its on the cheifs desk waiting to be signed

now 1 and 2 are possible and 3 is prolly not because they still havent talked to my neighbors, im going crazy over here!!!

todd


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That sucks. I still can't believe ya gotta go thru all that.... Sorry....


----------



## TCogley (Aug 10, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> That sucks. I still can't believe ya gotta go thru all that.... Sorry....


yeah well i am going to call again once the secretary gets back to work!


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Didn't I read that there was a time limit in CT ?? If so, I would probably be willing to contact the State Attorney General, my local reps and a few other political figures. Violation of a state statute is just wrong, especially by those in power.


----------



## TCogley (Aug 10, 2006)

Thor said:


> Didn't I read that there was a time limit in CT ?? If so, I would probably be willing to contact the State Attorney General, my local reps and a few other political figures. Violation of a state statute is just wrong, especially by those in power.


yeah there is a time limit but there are many loopholes, the newest being since 9-11 the fbi check can take as long as 16 weeks!

im calling tomorrow, and if i havent gotten anywhere im calling my nra instructor to get his input followed by the attourneys name i have, if i have to pay to have him call the pd or send a letter then im more then willing too

todd


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Hey Todd, :smt046


----------



## TCogley (Aug 10, 2006)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> Hey Todd, :smt046


not even funny, i been waiting 16 weels fo tmy permit and he got his under 8 weeks, i hate being dicked around by the police department, their new excuse is my detective has been of and on an important case so just now after 15 weeks they decided to give it to another detective, lets see how long it takes him to tlak to my neighbors

im jsut so pissed that should be the easiest part of the whole permit process! and that is what is taking me the longest to wait for

:smt076


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

Hey, Todd - any news ?

We're rootin' for you.


----------



## TCogley (Aug 10, 2006)

waterburybob said:


> Hey, Todd - any news ?
> 
> We're rootin' for you.


Well after exactly 4 months and 2 days after I turned in my application, and over 8 phone calls to the plice department, i made 2 more phone calls to the pd today and after tlaking with the secretary, they "found" my permit! i went and got it today and went to the barracks and got my perminent ct ccw permit!!!! next week a springfield xd 45!!!!

todd


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

TCogley said:


> Well after exactly 4 months and 2 days after I turned in my application, and over 8 phone calls to the plice department, i made 2 more phone calls to the pd today and after tlaking with the secretary, they "found" my permit! i went and got it today and went to the barracks and got my perminent ct ccw permit!!!! next week a springfield xd 45!!!!
> 
> todd


Woohoo!!! :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023

At least U finally got it worked out!


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

Congratulations, and welcome to the ranks !

I'm happy to hear that.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Congrats! You must be very relieved.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## TCogley (Aug 10, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> Congrats! You must be very relieved.


relieved doesnt begin to describe it, soon enough ill be getting my 4in springfield xd 45


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

It is ironic that a state with as many gun manufacturers as CT would be this difficult to get a ccw permit. I live in Alabama, all I had to do was go to the county Sherrifs office, fill out an application. In 5 to 7 DAYS I had my permit. All any government should have to do is a simple background check. if the applicant has no felony record, they should be given the permit. Thank God I don't live there. It also seems that there is some gender bias with the application process. But that is just my opinion.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Congrats!!!


----------



## TexasFats (Sep 25, 2006)

Did you ever think about moving to Vermont? If I could find a faculty job at a college up there, I might even leave Texas just to live in a state with enlightened gun laws.


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

Congrats!!! Finally!! Like I said, it took mine just 3 weeks. From what I've been hearing, they are very anti 2nd Amendment over on that side of the state. Oh well! Glad to hear we have a happy ending! Shoot often and shoot safe!!


----------

